# The aquaplantarium (should I get one)



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

If it make any difference the one I am looking at is 85g.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Are they open on top? Seems like you would lose a lot of humidity that way. A deeper aquarium partially filled would work better IMO.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I wouldn't do it unless you absolutely love the tank.

You can definitely get nice equipment that looks better for less.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

No they have an angled piece of glass that closes up the top, (part of the design I just love) and vents that you can adjust for the humidity. I guess the main thing i'm worried about is I like using sumps and aside from drilling holes into the aquarium I am wondering if this can be achieved. I have only seen videos and them set up at the LFS. I know its hard to believe, but the employees at said LFS were being aloof and did not seem that interested in helping me.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Like I said I'm getting a really good deal on one that was bought only a couple months ago. I am getting 85g plus 48" LED plus fish/gravel/plants for 750. Tank alone costs 1300 at LFS so I would say that's a hell of a deal. 

somewhatshocked

Can you point me in the right direction for a comparable tank?


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not wild about the rock wall in the back but figured it would be planted and i'm really into moss walls as well. Also all the vids I have seen have been very lightly planted, I am guessing this is due to them being either new tanks that haven't grown out or they are dealer tanks where they sell the plants so they want customers to see each type of plant.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It looks gimmicky to me.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

$750?

Absolutely get something else.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah the video is definitely gimicky as hell. Not worried about that just like the design of the tank.

somewhatshocked

Obviously I would never but one new at the LFS (the 55g model was over $900) but $750 seems like a legit deal to me. If I bought a regular 85g tank a stand, the filters, pumps, LED lights, gravel and livestock that would cost way more than that IMO. I am not trying to argue with you here but why do you feel it's not the best option? Can you give me a little something more to go on here? Have you owned one? What would be a better option?


----------



## All your base (Dec 6, 2006)

I tend to be heavily focused on DIY and buying used equipment so I may be biased, but If I were in your shoes I would consider two things-

1) When you get into specialized complex designs like this, and you buy commercial, you're locked in to what the vendor came up with. If you design a riparium or paludarium from scratch, you can get the exact layout you want.

2) Resale. These things are an incredibly small market. If you ever want to change your mind, will you stand a chance of getting your money back out of it?

Also, the $1300 price you quoted for JUST THE TANK makes me want to puke! Grab a used 75 or whatever from Craigslist, spend some quality DIY time, buy the lighting and filtration used (the one you're looking at is used anyways, right?) and I bet you can come out at a fraction of the $750 they're asking...


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks All your base. I do like DIY projects as well but I have never attempted a paludarium and would want to start with something smaller. Have plans to do one eventually. Yeah 1,300 would be rip off, and I would never spend that. It is used but only for a few months.

I find DIY can be a blessing or a curse. Most people who post them on here are not going to post a failure on here and doing it the first time around on something a expensive as a 85 g tank can be intimidating. I would rather spend the money on a finished product than an expensive DIY eyesore. Probably not the most positive attitude on tackling a project but I'm just trying to think practically.


----------



## All your base (Dec 6, 2006)

I appreciate your level-headedness and you're right, in many situations it does make sense to buy off the shelf.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Definitely don't think you're arguing at all. As others have pointed out, you can come out for way less than $750.

You could get a tank, nice filters, an LED fixture, nice substrate, plants AND livestock for way less than that. Heck, you could even pay someone else to do all the faux background work for you and still come out ahead.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok so other than them be ungodly expensive are there any downsides? Obviously the biobox or whatever they call it is just a reverse flow UGF and they have a pump to circulate the water and power the waterfall. Is that it with filtration.


----------



## 82nd_Airborne (Mar 28, 2012)

From reading this a couple times, it seems you like the tank and overall, besides the price i haven't seen any reason to not buy it. My opinion is, if you can afford it, get it and start a journal. Who knows, it could be the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah they have them at a LFS and I went in to ask some questions and the girl who set it up and was their plant expert seemed disinterested and couldn't wait to get done talking with me (shocking I know). I never got that, I spend a lot of my free time researching and sharing ideas, they get paid to do so but don't want to. I guess at that when it becomes your job it is no longer fun.

Anyway going to check out this guys aquarium tonight if I get it I will start a page for it.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

link?


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Here are a couple











This is the promotional video, pretty ridiculous I know.






I stated in my OP that the price was not my concern but that's all people commented on as a negative, so I guess that there is nothing else all that bad about it. I guess my main concern is that the only filtration is basically a glorified UG and the plants themselves and it would be really hard to use anything other than a internal filter for it due to its design. The one at the LFS is nice and pretty heavily stocked.

Also if anyone knows where I can get an barely used 85g tank, 48" LED light, Stand, enough fish/plants/gravel for that sized tank for under $750 I am all ears.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

that's really cool. if money isnt an option, go for it


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

yeah the videos just don't do it justice. Being able to see the tank from straight on and looking down into the tank from above is awesome.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm Thinking hatchets!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Meh.....it's not that bad....kinda looks like my set up. I also have plenty Tillandsia in my set up too....I don't think of them as "high humidity" plants.

I would just do a traditional vivarium or paludarium or riparium, but, if you want to try it, just go for it.


----------



## dasjman (Mar 20, 2013)

So, The Dude Abides, did you end up getting it? I'm really tempted to get one myself, but there just seems to be very little information out there about the D.A.S. Aquaplantarium.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Funny you ask, I am getting it next weekend and will be taking pictures/posting it on here if I can figure it out. Unfortunately for me it was a 65g and not a 85g but he is knocking down the price a bit because of it. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

For a comparable model there is the ADA Waterfall tanks $350-$500. (cooler too I think, as they are strictly glass and easier to customize)


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would buy this based solely upon that dude's moustache and accent in the promotional video.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

raulfd4 said:


> I would buy this based solely upon that dude's moustache and accent in the promotional video.



X1000. I also love the waterfall. Seems a little gimmicky with the biobox, but cool design.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> For a comparable model there is the ADA Waterfall tanks $350-$500. (cooler too I think, as they are strictly glass and easier to customize)


Yeah never saw those but they are pretty cool. However not to much room for fish in those, only about 7 inches of water and thats the deeper model that has less steps. This holds 65 gallons of water. Also don't like the look of the plants just floating in space like the pictures I could find.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Well I got it today, and spent the entire day setting it up. I am happy with it so far. We will see how it goes as far as plants. The ones he had in there were in pretty sorry shape but then again it seemed like he did not know what he was doing with them and didn't care to learn, probably part of the reason he sold it. I took some pics of the set up and I will post them shortly.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok can't figure out how to post the pics, they want a website and they are on my computer. Never said I was a computer genius.


----------



## dasjman (Mar 20, 2013)

You're the only one I know who has one of these. I'm really interested in them, but I've never even had a regular tank with real plants. All of mine are fake. 

They look great at the store, and the video is a little piece of magic, but I don't know the reality of the situation as far as algae growth and other issues are concerned. 

in short, you are my test case...


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Well like I said before in my posts I was not interested in it because of the gimmicks they claimed in the video and also they are very expensive. I have had many planted tanks in the past and they are alot of hard work and dedication. If you are looking to buy this tank to eliviate all your planted tank woes then don't get it. It is a very cool design and I can't wait to mess around with it, but I would not take too much stock in the video. If I were you I would research all I could about planted tanks and also read over my concerns about the tank before I made the purchase. Now that I have I am glad I did but I still think I might have to add co2 and am still a little sceptical about the biobox and may just swap that out with either dirt or something like eco complete. I will let you know how it goes and hopefully you can learn from my mistakes.


----------



## dasjman (Mar 20, 2013)

That's what I'm doing right now. The more I read, the more I am unsure this system can work as they claim. I really like the setup, but I'm finding some serious doubt now, based on my research of planted aquariums.


----------



## jeremy va (Dec 22, 2012)

The UG filter thing baffles me: sooner or later (especially if you have honkin' great discus like the Mustache guy), the thing is going to get gunked up. Don't you then have to take the whole tank apart to clean the filter?


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah like I was saying I would not take too much stock in the video. I have used UG filters in the past for planted tanks and they do work OK for the most part, but we will see how it goes. Thinking I may have to buy some different gravel for the thing eventually but for now I have just moss, java ferns, some crypts and anubias from an old tank and the plants he gave me, which did not look too good. The bio box has sponge filter material and dirt in it from what I can gather. May need to figure out some kind of extra filtration I can use, probably would just do big a sponge filter no need to get all fancy.

But as far as what originally made me want to buy this, the design really is cool. The big problems would be the filtration used, although it may not be that big of a problem. Water has been stable thus far, and I don't really buy into the over filtration thing for tanks. In my experience of 15+ years in the hobby, IT'S ALL ABOUT THE WATER CHANGES. 

Sorry to write a small book. I will post a tank journal or something if I can figure it out.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Had The Dude email me the pics and I'm posting them up for him.

Why? Because he abides. And I don't know about you, but I take comfort in that.

Plus I wanted to see the pics.  So here they are:










































I'm digging it. Especially the slope front, quite unique.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Dark Cobra lovin the movie quote! Yeah it's a cool tank design but not the best for growing plants at this point. Thinking the I may have to replace the gravel with flourite once I get some new plants to go with it (don't like going the root tab / gravel route). Don't think the biobox is gonna provide all the trace elements to grow healthy plants like it said it would.  (go figure) May also look into modifying it down the line so I can include a sump (I love sumps) so I can get a little better filtration going. The fish in there are doing well and water quality is good. Any plants other than epiphytic ones arn't doing so hot at the moment. My crypts. from my old tank melted and all the plants I got with the tank were not in good shape to begin with and haven't bounced back yet.


----------



## dasjman (Mar 20, 2013)

Any new updates on this? It appears that the only store around may actually be owned by the people that make these things. That doesn't bode well for direct answers to questions. All of the set ups still look very good, but they are not very forthcoming on what maintenance they are actually doing to the tanks. I ask because my 55 gallon hex just sprung a leak. She's old, and I've repaired the leak for now, but it's looking like I will have to make a decision soon on a new set up.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry it's been awhile. Summer grad classes are a bear!

Well with the crypt melt and not having any stem plants in there I got a terrible case of BGA. I am planning on getting some new gravel and plants here soon also debating a DIY CO2 system or biting the bullet and going high tech, suggestions? Also anyone have any suggestions for plants to include, keeping in mind what would look good from above looking down into the aquarium as well as viewing head on.

Once I have something worth taking a picture of I will post some.


----------



## kdv9tb (Oct 28, 2011)

So after a quick google search, this is all that really came up for the Aquaplantarium. So my question to you is this, Do you still love the tank? Was it worth the extra money? What changes have you made? Did you add a sump, and if so, did you have to drill extra holes? Did you upgrade lights?

I only ask, because I am seriously considering getting one. I would like to do Orchids, and Discus, and am curious as to water conditions, and if you addressed the filtration issue.

Hope to hear some good news!


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

So to answer your question half a year later (although I may have through private message before cam't remember). I do love the tank, the design is awesome. I changed out the substrate and planted it heavily and that got rid of the BGA. I never did the sump thing but am not ruling it out down the line since the back of the tank is made of metal and it could be easily fabricated. I have never had water quality issues other than having the BGA, and mine is pretty well stocked. I have the light it came with and an LED as well. I think they come with T5's now but the one light the guy said it came with were just 5 CFL bulbs on a strip. 

I am making a lot of upgrades here real soon including upgrading to CO2 and replanting. I will post on here some of my progress.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]
Here is what it's looking like now.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Very nice. What fish do you have in there? Is there a lot of water loss due to evaporation?


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

RWaters said:


> Very nice. What fish do you have in there? Is there a lot of water loss due to evaporation?


Right now it has 

3 angels
6 cherry barbs
8 Peacock Gudeons 
2 A. australes
2 Fundulopanchax amieti
2 epiplatys dageti monroviae
2 Marbled Hatchets (plan on getting some more)
Some Kuhli Loches 
Some other randoms

Not any worse on evaporation than any other tank I have had.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok figured out how to post a video so here it is.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOu3_pyeIog&feature=youtu.be


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Completely tore down this tank and rescaped it. If anyone is interested I created a tank journal that is in my signature.


----------



## sick1166 (May 8, 2017)

nice set up


----------

